# Fallas en TV Samsung por EEPROM



## gtv (Jun 21, 2012)

Muchas de las fallas presentadas en los TV Samsung, provienen de la Memoria EEPROM: Es posible corregirlas colocando una memoria nueva, pero en la mayoria de los casos la falla persiste o empeoran.
Experimentando un poco con el menu de servicio del TV; descubri que es posible recuperar la supuesta memoria dañada. 
En la tabla de especificaciones de la memoria, en el menu de servicio, hay dos opciones llamadas BYTE 0, y BYTE 1; Colocando los valores que aparecen en el Manual de Servicio, es posible recuperar su programa normal. Si no funciona con los valores de la tabla, hay que ir variando los valores hasta que se recupere.
En mi caso funciono correctamente. Solo es cuestion de experimentar un poco.
Espero les sea de utilidad.
Desde Venezuela. Jose Baez.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 21, 2012)

buen dato ¡¡¡ muchas gracias


----------



## flacojuan (Jun 29, 2012)

Que tal gtv un saludo.... bueno normalmente cuando hay fallas en memorias eeprom, cuando se cambian por una nueva el propio microcontrolador inicia como si fuera a salir de fabrica, muy pocos pero muuyyy pocos tv de esa marca (Samsung) deja de realizar alguna funcion. claro por si las "moscas" cuando alguno llague a cambiar dicho componente... es bueno revisar si posee todas las funciones.

Pero en comparacion por ejemplo los Tv´s phillips si se vuelven digamos "locos". cuando les cambian la eeprom por una nueva sin estar previamente programada. alli si tienes que buscar el manual de service y hechar mano a la option byte en el modo de service. y ni que decir de esos universales chinos jejeje mejor ni hablo de ellos creo que deben saber porque.....


----------

